# linux base migration?



## YuryG (Nov 19, 2019)

When I upgrade linux- ports it complains that c6 is at the end on lifetime, but Handbook still says c6, and I haven't seen any recommendations and manuals how to upgrade to c7.
I'm on 11-stable & 12-stable amd64.


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 19, 2019)

The default for linux was switched to c7 back in July 2019.  I guess the Handbook is lagging behind.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2019)

Do you have anything depending on emulators/linux_base-c6?


----------



## YuryG (Nov 20, 2019)

How it was switched if I do not see anything in /usr/ports/UPDATING? I can find only 20190710 that is not about c7 migration at all!
More than that, I do not have (or had) explicit options about linux version in /etc/make.conf. And I do not see instructions how to migrate. By default it uses c6, but complains that it is at the end of life.

Yes, I do have a bunch of linux dependencies (that I did not install manually, by the way). For example, linux-nvidia-libs-340-340.107.


----------

